# Cuttin dove field



## OleRed15

Alright fellas im trying to figure out the best time to cut strips in my dove field. Just wondering if anyone has any tips on how long before season do you cut and also do you harrow or burn after you cut? thanks for your help


----------



## Sam H

For Sept 1...wouldn't you guys think it need to be knocked down in the next week or so...then harrow / pull over it to expose the grain about a few days before opening day....and DON't burn it...am i wrong guys


----------



## Dustin Pate

Sam H said:


> For Sept 1...wouldn't you guys think it need to be knocked down in the next week or so...then harrow / pull over it to expose the grain about a few days before opening day....and DON't burn it...am i wrong guys



YES burn it if you can and can safely do it. It will leave bare ground and seed. If you can't burn it start cutting strips soon. I don't know how big a field you have. Two weeks before will work good also. You can go in a harrow bare ground in the strips before you cut new ones.


----------



## 20west

If you have wheat planted burning it 4 days out is really good,useally makes a great shoot don't cut or plow. Just burn it, however there is a ban on outdoor burning in Georgia til October. You can get an ag permit if it is a ag practice. Dove fields are not. So three weeks out bush hogstrips disc cut areas, next weekend turn the disc areas then bushhog along strips. Weekend before turn dirt again and disc cut areas leave strips of wheat standing
but give the birds good dirt to land on. The birds will use the standing wheat as cover from the sun and preditors.Hope you have a great shoot!!!


----------



## SLY22

*I Have Some Questions??*

I have a 4-5 acre field planted in Brown Top Millet. First time I have ever tried planting a Dove field. I’m trying to understand exactly how to prepare it for opening weekend.

So first I start mowing strips, then I wait how long before I disc the strips after I have cut them? It seems to me if I come back and disc the strips that I just mowed it would turn the exposed seed under the ground? When people say “make sure and have good dirt for the birds to land on” does that mean bare dirt that has just been disked or do I need to drag over it to make the dirt smoother?

All opinions and answers appreciated!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

The cleaner and smoother the plowed strips the better. We used to actually till ours with a roto tiller mounted on a tractor. Then take a finishing mower and mow the millet beside the strips and use the side discharge to blow the seed onto the tilled clean dirt.


----------



## 20west

Tilling or dragging works well, the most important thing is to have some dirt areas for the birds to hit in. We simply disc. As for millet you have room to plow areas around the drop do so. If not then simply mow a few strips then immediately turn to dirt. The next weekend return dirt areas then mow edges allowing seed to be scattered along the dirt edges. Dove will hit the dirt and walk into the millet. Keeps them cool and safe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SLY22 said:


> I have a 4-5 acre field planted in Brown Top Millet. First time I have ever tried planting a Dove field. I’m trying to understand exactly how to prepare it for opening weekend.
> 
> So first I start mowing strips, then I wait how long before I disc the strips after I have cut them? It seems to me if I come back and disc the strips that I just mowed it would turn the exposed seed under the ground? When people say “make sure and have good dirt for the birds to land on” does that mean bare dirt that has just been disked or do I need to drag over it to make the dirt smoother?
> 
> All opinions and answers appreciated!!





In a small field such as yours, you're going to need some cover for the birds, if not I guarantee the Hawks will come to predate.  I've have seen hundreds of birds in a small field only to be decimated by a few Hawks.  Don't believe all the hype about a "clean" field.  I've been doing this since '82 and it doesn't always hold true in small fields. Big fields yes/maybe, but not small ones.


Okay, bash on brothers!!


----------



## SLY22

Hooked On Quack said:


> In a small field such as yours, you're going to need some cover for the birds, if not I guarantee the Hawks will come to predate.  I've have seen hundreds of birds in a small field only to be decimated by a few Hawks.  Don't believe all the hype about a "clean" field.  I've been doing this since '82 and it doesn't always hold true in small fields. Big fields yes/maybe, but not small ones.
> 
> 
> Okay, bash on brothers!!



Thanks for the heads up Hooked On Quack and I have seen two Hawks hanging around this last week. I will probably leave a few strips that I won’t cut.


----------



## 20west

Not seen anything about cutting the field clean! and no you do not want to do that it's very true about the hawks. As it says in previous post  (cool and "safe").  People under estimate the amount of seeds that dove consume. As you work up your field cut minimal amounts, because several days pass the seeds begin to soften and spoil ( due to morning moisture). Doing small cuts especially on small fields is key. If you plow 6' to dirt, hang the bush hog over on into the millet about 2 foot with remain deck floating over the dirt. This cut will distribute some seed onto the freshly plowed dirt. When the dove land on the plowed dirt they will find the seed. During the heat they will walk into the millet to stay cool and "safe" from the preditors. Most of the seed you have scattered will be gone if you have any birds at all. Yes any seed that have not been eaten will be turned ( minimal ) the fresh dirt is  one of the best visual attractants you have with dove. It's kind of like turning on the dinner sign. Always leave strips of standing gains even during the hunt. One of my 15 acre fields I leave around 15% standing. Keep the strips narrow around 4' to aid in finding downed birds. Keep time on the field to a minimal, always use the same truck and establish a schedule. Mine is on Saturday mornings up to 12.00 pm. Why ? the dove are there! watching from the trees. Even the ones that fly off the ground go to the trees. They learn that when you leave the field there will be fresh dirt and seed on the ground. And they will come back on after you leave. Especially if they can keep cool and "safe" during the day. Plus you are aclimating them for opening day. I drive my white truck out on each of my fields the morning of the hunt.  The birds hit the trees, the hunter's take the field, things quite down. and by 12.01pm it's on!!!!! the more you put into your field the more you will get out of it.
 I have this buddy of mine that gets aked to speak about hunting tactics and wildlife management, he has written several articles that have been published, and most people that know him listen to what he has to say. One day I was looking at some of the pictures of the deer that he had taken ( they were pretty owesome!) I asked him how he knew where the deer would be. He replied, all you have to do is put yourself in the animals place.Think like they do rather it's turkey, hog, deer whatever. If you are somewhere you don't want to be, then what makes you think any other living animal would want to be there! 

He also taught me that everyone has an opinion and at the end of the day the only opinion that really matters is your own. Good Luck with your dove hunt


----------



## SLY22

Thanks for all of the info 20west, sounds like great advice to me! Good luck to you also this year!


----------



## easbell

Got three permits to burn my fields this week. The burn ban must not be for ALL of Georgia.


----------



## Dustin Pate

easbell said:


> Got three permits to burn my fields this week. The burn ban must not be for ALL of Georgia.



Just metro Atlanta counties.


----------



## 20west

I envy those that are able to burn. I tried for several years to get a permit for 3 fields in Heard and Caroll counties and the darn EPA had to approve it. The person I had to talk with could barely speak english. And of coarse he would not help I was the wrong nationality to get any help from the U.S. government. Maybe if I spoke Arabic I would have had better luck! anyway thats great to hear. Thanks for the info aswell.


----------

